# Does anyone know how to get that suldge/doom metal guitar tone?



## machinegunriffer82 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive been listening to alot of sludge metal lately, iron sloth, will haven, etc. and Im wonddering how to get that sludgey distortion, so should I drop to g stab my speakers and put bumblbees in my cab? lol.


----------



## Leec (Sep 13, 2007)

lol I think that's probably the best way to do it. And plug into an old lady's arse, use her as a stomp.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2007)

try a scooped sound with more mids and less treble ala kirk windstien


----------



## Groff (Sep 13, 2007)

Scoop the mids out, add as much gain as you can, put the bass and treble about straight up, and turn the presence down just a tad, to about... 11 o'clock.

Seems to work for me, I just tried it.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 15, 2007)

am i right in thinking presence adds brightness?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2007)

Les Paul or SG + Triple Recto. No overdrive pedal. 



Mattayus said:


> am i right in thinking presence adds brightness?



Pretty much. I think it's basically an EQ boost somewhere in the area of 5khz.


----------



## thadood (Sep 15, 2007)

When I think sludgy, I think muddy. That means not much treble, a bit of a boost in the mids, and an appropirate amount of bass.


----------



## Ruan7321 (Jan 1, 2008)

get the old Boss HM-2 Heavy Metal pedal. Use it as a boost and you are in sludge / doom HELL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 1, 2008)

Buy a Sunn amp and crank it.


----------



## Bound (Jan 1, 2008)

don't forget to shit in the tubes!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## jjjsssxxx (Jan 2, 2008)

if you're talkin Bongzilla or Weedeater, sometimes just turning the tone knob on your guitar down works pretty well. Kinda depends on your amp. A Big Muff can get you there too if it's set right. I haven't heard Iron Sloth and i can't remember exactly what Will Haven sounds like, although I did see them live several years ago. Have you heard Iron Monkey's self-titled record? I think that's one of the best sounding sludge records ever, and I think that's just a cranked Marshall.


----------



## Leon (Jan 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Buy a Sunn amp and crank it.





or, something with tubes with a high wattage, but not high gain. throw a distortion pedal out front, crank the power section to about 9.5 to get that power amp sag, then turn up the preamp to taste.


----------

